# Benutzer-Registrierung mit E-Mail-Erzwingung



## Dennis (15. Apr 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine Registrierungsdatei, wo ich bei der Registrierung erzwingen will, dass man eine E-Mail-Adresse und einen Username eingeben muss.

Das dazugehörige Java Script habe ich auch schon geschrieben:


```
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
function checkForm() { 
if(document.frm.test.value=="") { 
alert("Sie müssen einen Namen eingeben!"); 
return false; 
} else return true; 
}     
function checkMail(){ 
var mail = document.Emailcheck.email.value; 
var expression = /^[_a-zA-Z0-9-](\.{0,1}[_a-zA-Z0-9-])*@([a-zA-Z0-9-]{2,}\.){0,}[a-zA-Z0-9-]{3,}(\.[a-zA-Z]{2,4}){1,2}$/; 

if(!expression.exec(mail)) { 
alert("Keine valide Email!"); 
return false; 
} else return true; 
} 

//--> 
</script>
```

Doch ich habe das Problem, dass ich diesen Teil nicht in meine Datei eingebunden bekomme.

Hier der Teil, wo mein Script eingebunden werden muss:


```
<script language="Javascript">
<!--
function formIsValid() {
    // check to make sure a valid username has been entered
    if ( document.userInfo.user_name.value == "" ) 
    {
        alert('Please fill in username field');
        return false;
    }
    if ( document.userInfo.password.value == "" ) 
    {
        alert('Please specify password');
        return false;
    }    
    if ( document.userInfo.password.value != document.userInfo.password2.value ) 
    {
        alert('The passwords you entered do not match.');
        return false;
    }    
    
    
    return true;
}
</SCRIPT>


<?php 
    if( $register_succ === true ) {?>
    
    <TITLE>Neue Benutzerregistrierung.</TITLE>
    </head>
    
    <div align="center">
      <h2>Danke!</h2>

      
      User [b]<?php echo $_POST['user_name'] ?>[/b] wurde erfolgreich registriert. Du kannst dich jetzt in den Generation-Chat mit deinem Benutzername und Passwort einloggen.
      

[url="index.php"]Start Generation-Chat[/url]
    </div>
        
<?php
        die;
    }  ?>





<?php if($user || $register) { ?>    
        <title><?php if(!$register){ echo "Profile for user "{$user['login']}""; } else { echo 'Neue Benutzerregistrierung.';} ?>
        </title>            
        </head>
        <body bgcolor="<?php echo htmlColor($GLOBALS['fc_config']['themes'][$GLOBALS['fc_config']['defaultTheme']]['enterRoomNotify']); ?>">
            <center>
                


                <div class="title"><?php if(!$register){ echo "Profile for user "{$user['login']}""; } else { echo 'Neue Benutzerregistrierung';} ?></div>
                </p>
                
                <?php if( $errmsg != '') echo "

<font color=\"red\">$errmsg</font></p>";    ?>
                
                <?php if($edit) { ?>
                    <form action="profile.php" method="post" name="userInfo">
                    <input type="hidden" name="flashchatid" value="<?=$req['flashchatid']?>">
                    <input type="hidden" name="register" value="<?=$register?>">
                <?php } ?>
                <table border="0" align="center" cellpadding="5" width="50%">
                
                    <?php if($register){?>                    
                    <tr><td align="right" width="50%" nowrap >Benutzername name:</td><td><input type="text" name="user_name" value="<?=$req['user_name']?>"></td></tr>                    
                    <tr><td align="right" >Passwort:</td><td><input type="password" name="password" value=""></td></tr>                    
                    <tr><td align="right" nowrap>Passwort wiederholen:</td><td><input type="password" name="password2" value=""></td></tr>
<?php                        
                        if($enable_reg) { ?>                    
                            <tr><td align="right" nowrap valign="top">Benutzerrechte:</td>
                            <td align="left"><INPUT type="radio" name="role" value="<?php echo ROLE_USER;?>" style="width:auto" <?php if($req['role'] == ROLE_USER || !isset($req['role']))echo 'CHECKED'; ?> > normal User
                            </td></tr> 
<?php                        }                    
                      }?>
                
                    <tr><td align="right" width="50%" nowrap>Name:</td><td><?php if($edit) { ?><input type="text" name="fullname" value="<?=$req['fullname']?>"><?php } else { ?><?=$req['fullname']?><?php } ?></td></tr>
                    
                    <tr><td align="right">Geschlecht:</td><td><?php if($edit) { echo htmlSelect('gender', $gender_arr, $req['gender']); } else { echo $gender_arr[$req['gender']]; } ?></td></tr>
                    
                    <tr><td align="right">Alter:</td><td><?php if($edit) { ?><input type="text" name="age" value="<?=$req['age']?>"><?php } else { ?><?=$req['age']?><?php } ?></td></tr>
                    
                    <tr><td align="right">Land:</td><td><?php if($edit) {  echo htmlSelect('location', $countries, $req['location']); } else { echo $countries[$req['location']]; } ?></td></tr>
                    
                    <tr><td align="right">E-mail:</td><td><?php if($edit) { ?><input type="text" name="email" value="<?=$req['email']?>"><?php } else { ?> [email="<?=$req['email']?>"]<?=$req['email']?>[/email]<?php } ?></td></tr>
                    <tr><td align="right">Website:</td><td><?php if($edit) { ?><input type="text" name="site" value="<?=$req['site']?>"><?php } else { ?> [url="<?=$req['site']?>"]<?=$req['site']?>[/url]<?php } ?></td></tr>
                    <tr><td align="right">ICQ:</td><td><?php if($edit) { ?><input type="text" name="icq" value="<?=$req['icq']?>"><?php } else { ?><?=$req['icq']?><?php } ?></td></tr>
                    <tr><td align="right">AIM:</td><td><?php if($edit) { ?><input type="text" name="aim" value="<?=$req['aim']?>"><?php } else { ?><?=$req['aim']?><?php } ?></td></tr>
                    <tr><td align="right">YIM:</td><td><?php if($edit) { ?><input type="text" name="yim" value="<?=$req['yim']?>"><?php } else { ?><?=$req['yim']?><?php } ?></td></tr>
                    <tr><td align="right">MSN:</td><td><?php if($edit) { ?><input type="text" name="msnm" value="<?=$req['msnm']?>"><?php } else { ?><?=$req['msnm']?><?php } ?></td></tr>
                    <tr><td align="right" valign="top">Interessen:</td><td><?php if($edit) { ?><textarea name="comments" rows="6" cols="30"><?=$req['comments']?></textarea><?php } else { ?><?=nl2br($req['comments'])?><?php } ?></tr>
                    <?php if($edit) { ?>
                    <tr><td></td><td><input type="submit" name="save" value="Speichern" onClick="javascript:return formIsValid();"></td></tr>
                    <?php } ?>
                </table>
                <?php if($edit) { ?>
                    </form>
                <?php } ?>
            </center>    
    
<?php } else { ?>
        <title>Kein Profil gefunden zur ID<?=$req['userid']?></title>
        </head>
        <body>
            <center><h4> Kein Profil gefunden zur ID <?=$req['userid']?></h4></center>
<?php } ?>
    </body>
    </html>
<?php } ?>
```

Kann mir da jemand von euch eventuell behilflich sein???

Vielen Dank!

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Apr 2005)

Java != Javascript


----------



## Dennis (15. Apr 2005)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
Leider weiß ich damit nichts anzufangen, Geht das eventuell etwas ausführlicher?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Roar (15. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geht das eventuell etwas ausführlicher?



ja: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## salt (15. Apr 2005)

Da du mit PHP arbeitest würde ich kein Javascript hierfür verwenden, denn es gibt genügt Leute die ohne Javascript surfen.

Die Lösung liegt hier in PHP selbst mit der Funktion isset(), du kannt dann zusätzlich mit einem regulären Ausdruck prüfen ob die Emailaddy synaktisch richtig ist.


----------



## Dennis (16. Apr 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für Deine Antwort. Hast du da ein Beispiel Code für mich? Oder wie müsste das in mienem Fall aussehen?

Danke!

Gruß

Dennis


----------

